# Algae on White Sand + Hair Grass?



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

The algae you have is blue green algae (BGA). While it is called that, it is actually a bacteria and not an algae.

A quick search will yield a lot of threads discussing this particular algae. In general, you will need to fix your water parameters in order to get to the root cause of the problem. 

There are some "quick fixes" including using erythromycin to kill off the bacteria, but if you do not address the root cause, you may find that it comes back.


----------

